# RV fridge help



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

When I used my RV in Florida the fridge was only working on gas and not electric so when I left it with my agent he had it fixed before shipping it

Now it only works on gas.

It is parked at a angle in my drive at present could this be the reason?

Help please.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"It is parked at a angle in my drive at present could this be the reason?"

No. The level thing is nothing to do with how the fridge is powered, merely how the refrigerant circulates in an absorption fridge. I presume, however, you have a compressor fridge anyway?

The first thing to do is to check you are getting mains power to the fridge. If not, check circuit breakers, connections, etc.

Dave


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

RR said:


> When I used my RV in Florida the fridge was only working on gas and not electric so when I left it with my agent he had it fixed before shipping it
> Now it only works on gas.
> It is parked at a angle in my drive at present could this be the reason?
> Help please.


RV "refers" are usually absorbtion, not compression. To find out if the gas and mains systems are working, take off the access cover on the outside of the coach. Fire up the gas system and at the bottom of the "chimney" is a small box (approx 3" square") with an access hole. through this, you should see the flame which should be blue in colour and make a gentle roaring sound indicating correct flow/pressure.
Next, to check mains (100v), loo about 1/2 way to 2/3rds up the outside of the chimney and you should see 2 white wires disappearing into the insulation. These are the connections for the 110Volts element. carefully remove the element from the chimney (it should just unplug out of the hole) and then turn on the electric to the fridge. You should feel the element heat up but be careful cos it heats up VERY quickly and will burn if held too long.
if both heat sources function correctly, then i would guess you have a circulation problem. However, you've already said that the refer has worked on one system if not the other so I wwould guess it's gassed up and circulating OK. The only other possibity is the circuit board mounted on the back of the refer (well, it is on mine) which go down on an all too regular basis. if it IS the board, replacements are available from 100 to over 200 quid depending on model (mine just HAD to be the expensive one didn't it!!!  ). 
i would recommend that you source a replacement board made by Dinosaur Electronics (U.S firm) which are well known to be cheeper and more reiable than original (Dometic/Norcold) units.
Linda on here could probably source one for you?
H.T.H

edit Parking on an angle shouldn't affect the refer PROVIDING......
a/ the angle is less than 3 degrees (earlier refers are NOT tilt tolerant)
b/ you dont actually run the refer when parked on an excessive angle. 
This can lead to "vapour lock" within the element which if it does happen and you're luckily, can usually be cleared by driving trhe RV down a twisty/bumpy road whilst the refer is running on gas.

try this also. www.rvmobile.com


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi John

Try this link, don't know whether it will help.

stew


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Well the power is getting to the fridge lights and checked the main charger box.

Will go out and check in outside vent later.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

we had a problem with our fridge, it wasnt working on gas, we also had it fixed then it wouldnt work on 12v, to cut a long story short they hadnt reconnected the wire from the 12v could it be something similar?, Anne


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

*RV fridge*

Hi John,
first and most important, DO NOT RUN YOUR FRIDGE OFF LEVEL, the maximum out of level is 6% front to rear 3% side to side if you do you will damage the cooling unit. But this has nothing to do with not running on mains, first thing to do is make sure you have 110volts at the plug in the back of the fridge I have seen a few that have inadvertantly had a 230 supply to the plug.
What make and model number is it? Norcold (on a sticker in the lower compartment next to the top door hinge) or Dometic ( on a sticker in the outside compartment near the control board also need the product code).
The fault could be loads of different things,heating element,control board even a blown fuse on the control board. Heres the bad news if it has had 230 volts supplied to the fridge it will have wrecked the control board and the heating element.
I have nearly all the manuals for dometic and norcold fridges,if you need any help come back to me.
Regards Duncan.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Duncan it's a Dometic RM2811

The auto switch will not turn onto gas but the light in the fridge and on control button are working.

I've switched it off now.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi John
When you say that the auto switch will not go onto gas.... Has the refer ever worked on gas since you got it shipped?
I am a bit confused by the story so far, so please can we start at the beginning?
Does it get cold when plugged into the mains?
Is there any gas in the LPG tank?
Is there a valve that has been turned off between the tank and the refer?
It sounds from your last that there is no gas available to the refer otherwise the auto changeover switch would select gas. Oh just a thought, are you trying to get it to run on gas whilst it is connected to mains electric? Ours will always default to the mains supply and auotmatically switch to AC whenever mains is supplied.
We also have a switch that manually changes from Auto-Off-Gas and another that is High Humidity-Storage-Normal. Do you have these switches and if so what positions are they in?
Hope this helps

Keith


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

The heatings working on gas.

Off topic:- bought lovely convector heat with fan and two power settings + thermostat for £15 form Screwfix direct and keeping the bus like toast.

Will go out and unplug it in a minute when Irina's busy (still supposed to be in bed recovering from illness :roll: ) otherwise she'll kill me.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Right fridge plug 110 volts is running around 113 volts.

240 volt system running around 228 volts.

Gas came on with mains turned off then stopped and check light came on.

Is it the level?


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

RR said:


> Right fridge plug 110 volts is running around 113 volts.
> 
> 240 volt system running around 228 volts.
> 
> ...


tRY presing the Auto button it may need to purge the gas through it may go off a cople og times. big frank.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Working on electric anyway.

After a chat with Duncan at Star Spangled removed the 110 fridge plug and put it into a second socket on the same point.

Now is the gas going to work?

Thanks Duncan :wink:


----------

